# Washington state laws



## biolady (Nov 5, 2004)

My family and I are going to be moving to Washington state and I'm trying to find out what the laws are there regarding alternative housing and any other housing regulations they may have. Is there a good web resource for this kind of information?


----------



## GREEN_ALIEN (Oct 17, 2004)

biolady said:


> My family and I are going to be moving to Washington state and I'm trying to find out what the laws are there regarding alternative housing and any other housing regulations they may have. Is there a good web resource for this kind of information?


WOOOHOOO another victim in the Socialist Republic of Washington!

Where in Wa are yoou moving too?

We have a creative little rule for everything here and as far as building goes, it is even stricter with the addition of a truckload of new codes in the last few months. Building in Western Washington is more closely monitored then in the Eastern half of the state. Unless connecting to sewer plan on a perc test then according to the new rules, an engineerd septic. Out houses are still allowed in some areas. I know a few people living off grid who have brand new unused septic systems installed even though they use alternative. Straw bale homes are an approved building method and there are a few.


Building info here http://www.sbcc.wa.gov/ 
GA


----------



## jerneeon (Feb 14, 2004)

What part of Washington will you be moving to?


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Over here in Vancouver (the Couve) Clark county seems like you can't even fart with out a permit. Septic tanks are one per acre we have 1.25 acres but if we put another home on it we have to hook up sewer. I am not sure about the water but I wooud not be surpised if that was the same. Skamania county has some strict laws too but if you live out I guess you could fudge a little...????


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

It really, really depends on what county you're looking at building in. 

West of the cascades you're looking at mountains of regulations and a 3 month process to get conditional use permits to build an outbuilding on land you own outright. (now you all know what I've been doing with my time lately. Grrrrrrrrrrrr) You'll also find a lot of your neighbors are just city folk looking for peace and quiet in the country - most of these people don't tolerate the noise and smells of farm living without causing a fuss.

East of the cascades, you won't run into nearly as many regulations and red tape. You'll also have more people living around you who are at least sympathetic to the rythms and smells of farm life.

Having said that, I love my place in Whatcom county. I truly can't imagine living anywhere else.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

It's not that bad! Speaking as someone who built and is living in a strawbale house and whose husband is a building designer with a special interest in green building techniques, it is not that bad. It varies county to county. We live in Kitsap County. 

Where in WA are you thinking? And what alternative building method are you contemplating? You can PM me if you like.

And we fart all the time without a permit! :haha:


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

My favorite rule at the B&C here: No questions on Monday, Weds, or Friday. Questions _only_ on Tues and Thurs (meaning...nothing _but_ questions!)

Favorite bumper sticker: They ought to make it as difficult to get welfare as a building permit! :no: 

That said...

washington state building codes 
building codes and standards 
You can find more doing a google search for washington state building codes. HTH!


----------



## Jo (May 11, 2002)

Don't say what part your looking at.....but here in Kittitas country the rules and different than if you live in the city....go on line for country or city you want to live in.....then ask questions. We have lived in Wa state since 1974.


----------



## kate (Jul 4, 2002)

ooooooooooh, what's wrong with indiana?, i would like to move there, i am a midwesterner farmer at heart. born there, would like to go back............where in wa would you like to move to? i have been here so long off and on, i feel like an expert. kate


----------



## Firethorn (Nov 1, 2004)

WE were looking to move there for quite some time. I could tell you alot! I studdied it with passion. Well the eastern part any way. We could not afford the western side.
We desided against moveing there. If you want to know why pm me.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Biolady, 
My husband is a Hoosier too, and we lived in Carmel for 4 years. Yech! You might give a thought to Bonner County, Idaho. Its right across the WA border, and the building restrictions are very minimal. We're an hours drive from Spokane, but the mountains, river, and lakes are spectacular. Check out www.priestriver.org


----------



## biolady (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. We are looking at Pierce county, which is west of the cascades. We are still researching alternative housing, but liked the straw bale houses. The big question is with putting multiple houses on our land.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Every county has slightly different codes on building. The only thing that might cause a problem is a well, I think there is still a moratorium (SP?) on drilling a well. I know in the western part of the state some people are having to pay for the water that comes from their own well. 

BobG


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

just don't move to rural King County!!!! If you do, you will only be able to use 35% of your land due to the new "critical areas ordinance". the rest of the land must be left in, or restored to native vegetation. We can't wait to leave this county!!!!


----------



## kjerckie (Oct 17, 2004)

I was asked just today when I was going to retire. My answer is, when I am ready to move out of Washington state. I don't think I could make retirement with the cost of living here.


----------



## nans31 (Jul 8, 2002)

I'm in Wahkiakum county. It's great. No building permit is needed unless you are going to live in it or put a bathroom in. A lady I know bought 5 acres that she now has hooked up to sewer and water, but for the first 3 yrs had sewage pumped out of a sewer tank that she buried a few feet underground and hauled water by the gallon. There's no zoning restrictions etc here. We are 45 mins and an hour to the next big towns (Astoria, OR and Longview, Wa.) and I love it this way!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

There is a county in Idaho which has no land use planning. Permit for septic and new power hook-up but thats it.


----------



## rednpurplekween (Jan 15, 2005)

YES IT DEPEND ON WHERE IN THE STATE YOU WANT TO LIVE. KING COUNTY IS VERY EXPENSIVE, AND PIERCE COUNTY IS GETTING TO BE THAT WAY TO. JUST DEPENDS ON THE AREA OF EACH COUNTY YOU WANT TO BUILD IN. iF YOU CHOOSE ONE OF THE SAN JUAN ISLANDS, REMEMBER WATER AND SEW LAWS ARE STRICTER. 
AND I BELIEVE YOU MIGHT CONSIDER THE TYPE OF WEATHER ALSO, AS WESTERN SIDE IS GREENER AND DOES NOT HAVE THE EXTREME WEATHER, AS THE EASTERN SIDE OF THE MTS ( STATE) HAS. MORE FARMERS ON EASTERN SIDE. AND NOW GETTING TO BE A LOT OF WINERIES ON BOTH SIDES OF THE STATE.
HOWEVER FOR BUILDING, JUST CHECK THE COUNTY CODES. AS YOU WILL ALSO NOTE, SOME COUNTY'S HAVE CODES THATS NOT ENFORCED UNLESS RECOGINIZED BY THE COUNTY OR COUNTY LAW MAKERS.aND SOME OF THE LAWMAKERS DON'T EVEN KNOW ALL THE LAWS. bUILDING PERMITS CAN TAKE A WHILE TO GET, BUT WORTH IT. AFTER ALL HOW ELSE WILL THEY KNOW HOW TO TAX YOU?


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Moved from Washington State (Snohomish County) 8 years ago and wouldn't return on a bet. Still own 10 acres I want to sell in Okanogan County - you need a building permit there!!

PM me as to why we left if you want to. Suggest you read the posts on the Wash. Governors election in general chat for an inkling. Hope you are a dyed in the wool Liberal if you decide to go West of the mountains and if you are conservative and live east of the mountains, I hope you like being told what to do by the people west of the mountains.

I'll stay in Texas thank you.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 15, 2005)

I know this is an old post but I just registered as a user.

I live in East King County and would love to move away.... I am looking to buy some land further south and build a house or Mobile home.....

King County is the worst. I am an environmental consultant and deal alot with the counties in Washington. KC is the worst of all.

Pierce county is not to bad, still need a permit for building a straw bale house, but not the hard to get.
Andre


----------



## Claudia G (Sep 3, 2017)

snoozy said:


> It's not that bad! Speaking as someone who built and is living in a strawbale house and whose husband is a building designer with a special interest in green building techniques, it is not that bad. It varies county to county. We live in Kitsap County.
> 
> Where in WA are you thinking? And what alternative building method are you contemplating? You can PM me if you like.
> 
> And we fart all the time without a permit! :haha:


I would be interested in learning more about your house. We are looking to find acreage in Thurston/Gray's Harbor for our sibling family co-op.


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

I was born and raised in SW Washington from 68-86...Then after 22 some years serving uncle sam the time came to decide where to live. Washington state was not my first 5 picks. I would rather be in SE Alaska, Idaho or Montana. I find it hard to believe my blue collar family can afford to pay taxes there still. My Aunt and Uncle have about 3.5 acres in rural clark county with a 30 some year old manufactured home and property taxes are over $6500 a year. What my family tell me is insane and makes me glad I ended up in Indiana


----------



## Claudia G (Sep 3, 2017)

M88A1 said:


> I was born and raised in SW Washington from 68-86...Then after 22 some years serving uncle sam the time came to decide where to live. Washington state was not my first 5 picks. I would rather be in SE Alaska, Idaho or Montana. I find it hard to believe my blue collar family can afford to pay taxes there still. My Aunt and Uncle have about 3.5 acres in rural clark county with a 30 some year old manufactured home and property taxes are over $6500 a year. What my family tell me is insane and makes me glad I ended up in Indiana


My sister and her husband lived in Vancouver for many years and lost their house because of their inability to pay the taxes. Fortunately, we are looking in other counties (Thurston, Grays Harbor, Mason) but it pays to keep an eye on that.


----------



## kevinb (May 31, 2017)

Claudia G said:


> I would be interested in learning more about your house. We are looking to find acreage in Thurston/Gray's Harbor for our sibling family co-op.


Keep an eye on Thurston, I can't recall all the details but I know it's more difficult to build due to gopher protection (yeah, I'm serious) Not familiar with Grays Harbor rules but I'm assuming it's a bit more friendly. Lewis County is great as well. Basically, just avoid the Seattle/Metro area. I'm in rural Pierce county but I fear it's only a matter of time before Seattle/King county dictate how I live and spend my "extra" money.


----------

